# First time posting for CC!



## Anelle (Feb 17, 2008)

These are from my last session! I would love some feedback. I like my cc rare please  I have my hardhat and my big girl panties on!

Let's see if I'm managing to post the links...  Okay, I didn't, so let's try again :lmao:

Something I should mention, though, is that I like my portraiture "bright" - so it is intentional 

Two of the family: 
Before anyone gets upset - it is an abandoned railroad and closed to all t
trains.






I wish in this one the dad's face wasn't partially hidden...


In this one I wish I hadn't cut off the little girl's foot and I had the parents more to the left (our left)

























All cc appreciated!

Anelle


----------



## jols (Feb 17, 2008)

i thought the pics got better as i scrolled through.

didnt like the first one or second not good composition but the rest are great


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 17, 2008)

I 100% agree with Jols...

Seems like you're your own critic... 

The first two don't do anything for me... the rest are cute. I think my favorite is the 2nd to last.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 17, 2008)

THanks Jols and Rachel! 

The second to last one is my favourite, too!  

I am my own critic - unfortunately to the point where I feel like I should just delete it all from my hard drive...

Anelle!


----------



## ksven (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the last two. Great subjects. Overall, great job. :]


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, I like the last two as well.  I like the natural and not overdone tilt in the last, plus her smile is natural and not overdone as well.  I think cropping in closer on #3 would help a lot.  And, the B&W is nice too.  I do really wish her arm wasn't cut off in the second to last as I really like that image.  Perhaps if you ever use that location again and try the same pose you can have her rest her hand on the edge of the stones so it doesn't get cut off by them?  
You've already critiqued yourself on the first two  But, I just wanted to say you should try the 2nd shot again sometime.  It's a good idea and I've seen it done really well.  The first one is my least favorite mainly because they look really uncomfortable sitting on the edge of the rail like that and you can barely see two of their faces.  And, I'm not digging the toning of that one.  It seems more flat than the rest.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I like 3,4 and 5. #4 being my favorite.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 17, 2008)

THanks, everyone!

AprilRamone, That location, fortunately, is very close to me, so I'm definitely planning to use it again and I think it would look much better with the hand on the edge of the stones like you suggested.   Will also try the pose of #2 again as I like the idea, just not the comp of this one...


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 18, 2008)

Love the color!  I agree they get better and better and it sounds like you saw things after and you will remember that your next shoot.  Smae kind of thing I am doing....
Great photos!


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 18, 2008)

the first shot really is great


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 18, 2008)

Aside from the things you've already mentioned yourself, I think they are all good. That's a nice looking family.


----------



## fred333 (Feb 18, 2008)

i really like use of the train tracks. Very nice.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow what the heck.  How did I miss these?  They're grat!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 22, 2008)

I mean great.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 23, 2008)

I like them very much - especially the last two.  Gorgeous eyes on your little models.


----------



## leila (Feb 23, 2008)

nice pics! i love the watermark too!


----------



## Anelle (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you!!!

Anelle


----------



## emogirl (Feb 24, 2008)

your individual shots are much stronger than your group shots....

the first shot, i like the concept, however, it think you would have made use of the tracks by having them walking on them, holding hands, maybe dad holding the youngest...

the second shot, whether the girls are posiitioned more to one side or not, it still looks like their parents are standing on them and it just doesnt work for me.  

for the shots of the girls on their own...very well done...nice comp and post processing. I like that you have brought it close to the edge, without blowing it out and your eyes are spot on.....nicely sharpened without going overboard and making them appear fake like too many child togs do.

good job overall....my suggestion would be to work on posing groups


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 24, 2008)

I REALLY like the idea of the one with the little girls and their parents behind them, and I am positive they loved it.  I htink maybe if you try to get on the ground at the same level as the girls and back up so they're all in the frame, leaving room of course for larger size cropping, that would be a totally cool shot!  If you don't mind I might try that one day.  
Again nice shots I love them and I like your post processing on them.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 24, 2008)

THank you, Kim!  Checking out your site and seeing that you do loads of weddings and families, I'll happily take your cc on posing groups   Actually I know this is my weakest area!

THank you Kathi!  I'm going to try that shot again, too, as I've seen it done amazingly!  When you try it, please post so that we can see! ;-)

Anelle


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 24, 2008)

i think they're all great


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 24, 2008)

Do not stress about the group shots  Any seasoned photographer knows family shots are a lot harder than individual shots, that's to be expected.  Truthfully I think they're all wonderful and you should be very proud.  I really like your family shots- great job.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks!  

Anelle


----------



## brianne5499 (Feb 25, 2008)

I LOVE 3 and 5!!!


----------



## Feetjie (Feb 26, 2008)

Anelle, you did a great job!!
I love the shot  with the parents behind the kids.


----------



## dostagamom (Feb 27, 2008)

They are wonderful...I love the second shot of the family.  What type of lens were you using?


----------



## Anelle (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks!

Andrea, I used the Canon 50mm 1.8 but I've since got the 1.4 and I LOVE it way more than the 1.8!

Anelle


----------



## bellacat (Feb 29, 2008)

these are beautiful. Not much more i can that hasn't already been said.


----------



## Fally (Mar 3, 2008)

I really thought that all of the pictures were great...with one exception.  Where you've placed the watermark in all of the pictures is right on the main focal point of the photo.  I think this promotes more (cheesy) advertisement of yourself than the art of the photo.

I'm a watermark on the borders kinda guy and rather than sellin' yourself, let the photos sell themselves.

Really fantastic shots and intriguing creativity however!  Just one minor detail that bugged me in each shot.


----------



## Anelle (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Becky and Fally!

Fally, I used to be a watermark on the borders kinda gal, until someone "helped" themselves to one of my photos, cropped out most of the watermark, cloned out the rest and passed it off as her own!  Since then I'm a smack-dab-right-in-the-middle-of-the-focal-point-where-it-can't-be-cropped-out kinda gal!

I do very little advertising via the net (I live in a small town with slow connection speed), most of mine is WOM, so I'm not too concerned about coming across as cheesy in advertising myself!

The photos on my website don't have the watermark as it is a flash site, but they sure do on my blog!

Thanks for the compliments on the pics, though!

Anelle


----------

